# Wheel Identity



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello.

Some other guys and I have been trying to figure out the exact identity of this wheel. They came off of a '79 Firebird donor car and are currently holding my '50 Chevy truck off the ground. They look like a lot of other wheels, but I've yet to find a 100% match online any where. Are they Pontiac wheels?

It's a steel wheel, with rubber/poly like insert. You can see where the silver paint is wearing off of the rubber/poly. The fins are actually flexible (but stiff).










I can guess on their origination until I'm blue in the face, but I can't find anything online to back up the guess. I thought maybe you guys might want to take a shot.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

They do not appear to be a PMD wheel.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm beginning to think they come from outer space!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm thinking 73 74 75 GM. Looks like something I took off my 73 SS and threw away!!!! Out Here, Les:willy::willy::willy::willy:


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Definitely GM
Definitely polycast
Definitely turbo fans
Definitely hard to ID


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a lincoln continental, but I don't think the bolt pattern is the same. Maybe it's a catalina?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Also.... they are 14 inch.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Might be from a '73 El Camino. That is my closest lead right now.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mid '70s Monte Carlo. :cool


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Joe C2 C5 said:


> Mid '70s Monte Carlo. :cool


Prove it!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Ha Ha!! El Camino guy figured out the correct origination. 


*LINK*


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice... I have been a way for a few weeks. As soon as I seen those wheels. It reminded me of back in High School (88). My best friend bought a 75 Camaro with those some rims, off some chick that bought the car new. The car was a light blue, those wheels, White walls and all, and a 250 6 banger. We use to ride him bad. The car looked like new tho. Better then most of ours.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

hehe.... how they look on my "truck" frame:


----------

